
Trump Accuses Google of Rigging Search Results Against Him - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-28/trump-accuses-google-of-rigging-search-results-against-him
======
mtgx
I believe it was already proven by a couple of researchers right after the
election that Google was showing about +20% more search results about Clinton
even to people who were supposed to get more results on Trump (those in the
filter bubble, etc).

I also know for a fact Google was trying to make Clinton look better in the
race against Sanders in the way they were portraying the superdelegates in the
search results. Only after some backlash they showed a more accurate
representation, but it still wasn't good enough/fair.

Also a relevant post from 2015:

[https://www.wired.com/2015/08/googles-search-algorithm-
steal...](https://www.wired.com/2015/08/googles-search-algorithm-steal-
presidency/)

